# ANy idea how to fit this?



## _33 (Aug 28, 2006)

I've posted on XS, but I always get some louzy *ss people going like "post in the right forum u b*tch"...  So here goes::::::::::::

I have to find a way to hook my side fan (which is 80mm) to the HSF (another 80mm fan intake on the cpu).  The only thing that I have is a 80mm duct that doesn't align between my side pannel and my HSF since I got a Lanparty Ultra-D and the engineers obviously never tought someone would do this.  Here are the pictures (camcorder pics, beware, dull colors) :


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 28, 2006)

Cut a blow hole in the side panel, or you could get some acrylic sheets and cut+glue them into a slanted duct to angle down and connect the side fan to heatsink.


----------



## _33 (Aug 29, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:


> Cut a blow hole in the side panel, or you could get some acrylic sheets and cut+glue them into a slanted duct to angle down and connect the side fan to heatsink.



That's a pretty neat idea!  Actually I could cut the whole side pannel and stick an acrylic sheet and make it hold with pop rivets and then make a blow hole properly aligned with the HSF.  Hmmmm...  That's some work but the results would be pretty neat I admit.  I could sleeve the wiring too, of course.  Let's be little pretty.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 29, 2006)

sawsall????  no really just cut it out the side and put plexiglass or acrylic whichever you prefer to replace the hole w/ a spot for the blowhole right were you want it


----------



## Frogger (Aug 29, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:


> Cut a blow hole in the side panel, or you could get some acrylic sheets and cut+glue them into a slanted duct to angle down and connect the side fan to heatsink.



try this link to get some ideas....http://www.bigfootcomputers.com/Mer...en=CTGY&Store_Code=Bigfoot&Category_Code=0330


----------



## _33 (Aug 29, 2006)

cdawall said:


> sawsall????  no really just cut it out the side and put plexiglass or acrylic whichever you prefer to replace the hole w/ a spot for the blowhole right were you want it



Are we talking about making a window or just patching?  Would you use pop rivet, or just hot glue?  This box cost me 35$ Canadian  

The plan is to eventually switch to a Opteron 165 and overclock it to somewhere around 2.8 to 3 ghz.  Btw, those fans in the back are PSU fans that I took out of old PSUs that I have  The top one probably pull around 60 cfm and is quite silent in operation  

I'll see how I'll cut that hole.  Maybe my brother in law has a nice tool for this.


----------



## _33 (Aug 29, 2006)

Frogger said:


> try this link to get some ideas....http://www.bigfootcomputers.com/Mer...en=CTGY&Store_Code=Bigfoot&Category_Code=0330



That rubber thing they use to seal the two parts together is awesome!  I'll have to see if this is purchasable here.


----------



## drade (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.crazypc.com/products/83010.html

You mean that?


----------



## Frogger (Aug 29, 2006)

looks more like this ......http://www.bigfootcomputers.com/Mer...PROD&Product_Code=1855CMOD&Category_Code=0370 ....double cut on edge to fit on steel/alum ,door/side....I have used this stuff on several case mod for peeps great to work with  BWT if you can't find any in PQ they will ship don't know$$


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 29, 2006)

or you can go to autozone or checker and get about 6 feet for 4 bucks, and mount the window from the back with velcro strips, think easier guys geeeezz


----------



## _33 (Aug 30, 2006)

*What I finally did....*

And it sux!  Actually it doesn't drive a lot of air inside as there is a huge fold when the pannel is closed.  You will see that with the images.  Anyway, here they are!  Cost me 3.28$


----------



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2006)

_33 said:


> Are we talking about making a window or just patching?  Would you use pop rivet, or just hot glue?  This box cost me 35$ Canadian
> 
> The plan is to eventually switch to a Opteron 165 and overclock it to somewhere around 2.8 to 3 ghz.  Btw, those fans in the back are PSU fans that I took out of old PSUs that I have  The top one probably pull around 60 cfm and is quite silent in operation
> 
> I'll see how I'll cut that hole.  Maybe my brother in law has a nice tool for this.



i'd personally just use a set of screws not the cleanest look but this way you can remove the plexiglass (or whatever) to change the blowhole spot for future mobo/cpu combos


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 30, 2006)

_33 said:


> And it sux!  Actually it doesn't drive a lot of air inside as there is a huge fold when the pannel is closed.  You will see that with the images.  Anyway, here they are!  Cost me 3.28$


This is exactly what I was going to suggest. Some sites have fancy shmancy shiney versions that have 80mm plates on either side, but this is just as good. Just not as easy on the eyes.


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 30, 2006)

cdawall said:


> i'd personally just use a set of screws not the cleanest look but this way you can remove the plexiglass (or whatever) to change the blowhole spot for future mobo/cpu combos



or nice long stips of industrial velcro and it looks realy realy clean


----------



## _33 (Aug 30, 2006)

wtf8269 said:


> This is exactly what I was going to suggest. Some sites have fancy shmancy shiney versions that have 80mm plates on either side, but this is just as good. Just not as easy on the eyes.



But it's really not efficient.  The CPU is idling at 35°c while ambient is 27°c with this "dongle" installed (home made).  I tought maybe temps would get better on 100% LOAD but no, TOAST brings the cpu to a hauling 58°c....


----------



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2006)

you could just take the entire side off build your own out of metal mesh mount whatever fans you need this way you dont damage your original board


----------



## _33 (Aug 31, 2006)

I put it back as it was (first images).  I just realized that my side fan is shot!  It barely pushes any air inside.  I'll have to buy one.  At the same time I'll change my 120mm front intake to a more powerful.


----------



## drade (Aug 31, 2006)

_33 said:


> I put it back as it was (first images).  I just realized that my side fan is shot!  It barely pushes any air inside.  I'll have to buy one.  At the same time I'll change my 120mm front intake to a more powerful.



Good Idea. I was gonna say, it makes it a tiny bit hotter, but not 20c...


----------



## raven009 (Sep 5, 2006)

For my case i went to the hardware store and bought a piece of acrylic pannel for $8.00. Cut it  to the size of my old panel and then drilled holes through it and put screws through from my case through the pannel and used washers to keep it on. it works really well and was cheaper and easier than cutting my side panel. I also used a friend's holesaw to make two 80 mm fan mounts.


----------



## BigD6997 (Sep 5, 2006)

raven009 said:


> For my case i went to the hardware store and bought a piece of acrylic pannel for $8.00. Cut it  to the size of my old panel and then drilled holes through it and put screws through from my case through the pannel and used washers to keep it on. it works really well and was cheaper and easier than cutting my side panel. I also used a friend's holesaw to make two 80 mm fan mounts.



thats what i did to my wizard case, but i cut the side door up, gives it a cleaner look


----------



## raven009 (Sep 7, 2006)

it was my first real mod to my case and i didn't want to do anything permanent so that i could take it off if it didn't look good and put the regular pannel back on. I think i am going to get some mesh thought and cut a window made of mesh in my side pannel. Or do a custom paint job.


----------



## infrared (Sep 7, 2006)

raven009 said:


> it was my first real mod to my case and i didn't want to do anything permanent so that i could take it off if it didn't look good and put the regular pannel back on. I think i am going to get some mesh thought and cut a window made of mesh in my side pannel. Or do a custom paint job.



Wrong thread? lol


----------

